# TLF March Madness Discussion / Bracket Challenge | 2021



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We have done this in the past, so I wanted to reboot this topic and create a place to discuss the 2021 college hoops postseason.

Here a link here for those who want to participate the TLF Bracket Game on CBS. I'll sweeten the pot again by sending some TLF swag to the winner. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Cool! Probably just have my 4 year old make my picks this year. Up my chances.


----------



## jlegs80 (Mar 25, 2020)

Nebraska will not be making a deep run.

There's your free tip for the year.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@Ware wants a reboot because Musselman has his team rolling! Hated to see him leave Nevada but I'm glad he's seeing some success.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wiley said:


> @Ware wants a reboot because Musselman has his team rolling! Hated to see him leave Nevada but I'm glad he's seeing some success.


It's a great time to be a Hog fan - I think our men's and women's basketball teams are currently ranked No. 12 and No. 13, and our baseball team is ranked No. 1 after getting off to a 7-0 start, with 3 wins against top 10 teams in a season opener tournament.

I'm really happy with coach Muss - he has been great for our basketball program.


----------



## KDallday (Mar 8, 2021)

Something to really look forward to this month with March Madness.

https://www.sportsbetting3.com/ncaabb/march-madness-betting

Im looking at some of the bigger school like Michigan and Ohio State being able to handle the strange bubble situation.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here a link here for those who want to participate the TLF Bracket Game on CBS. :thumbup:

Brackets can be edited until noon ET on Friday, March 19.

*2021 NCAA Tournament dates*
March 14: Selection Sunday
March 18: First Four
March 19-20: First round
March 21-22: Second round 
March 27-28: Sweet 16
March 29-30: Elite Eight
April 3: Final Four at Lucas Oil Stadium
April 5: Championship at Lucas Oil Stadium


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Bumping this. Get your brackets ready. I actually managed to get tickets to see a game this Friday.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> Bumping this. Get your brackets ready. I actually managed to get tickets to see a game this Friday.


Which one?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I randomly picked game #2 Friday at Lucas oil. It was not my first choice for a venue and i wanted an afternoon game (~3pm) to go with my son. I bought them last week before selection Sunday.

Turns out I was very lucky. It is the Purdue game. It is at 7pm instead of 3pm. Currently the tickets are going for almost 4 times the face value. My dear son wants to sell them and use the profits for the new Xbox. It is not going to happen. I think the memories and experience are more important.

Last year we went to a pacers game right before covid started and it was my plan to do a march madness game with him too, but they got cancelled. I will try to get tickets to an elite 8 game too.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm ready!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sling has a great setup for March Madness. Sling Blue gives all the games. Except for CBS. Organized nicely as you can see on the screen.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I'm ready!


I think you're my hero. That's amazing.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm ready!
> ...


 :lol: Took half a day at work too!


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Well boys, my bracket is lookin pretty rough already. Had theeeee ohio state going to the elite 8. Bzzzzzzzzzt WRONG. I do love a good upset though. :lol:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I didn't think that I could hate ORU anymore than I already did!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't mind getting my bracket screwed up if it is because OSU is out. 

Let's see if the Boilermakers survive.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Purdue joins OSU in going home early. It is a short drive to West Lafayette.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm off to a typically POOR start to the tournament...but congrats to @wardconnor for having the first bracket to lose tournament champion selection.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> I'm off to a typically POOR start to the tournament...but congrats to @wardconnor for having the first bracket to lose tournament champion selection.


That is the least of his worries...he didn't fill out the bottom of his bracket. :shock:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Just watched the end of the Loyola Chicago vs. Illinois game. :shock:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think they should give rankings for who picks the worst bracket. I might win.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That Texas Tech vs. Arkansas game was in-tense!

My bracket looks terrible, but my Hogs advance to play the winner of Oral Roberts vs. Florida next weekend! :yahoo:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The number of double digit seeds advancing to the next round (9 I believe) was second all time. It definitely busted my bracket.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> That Texas Tech vs. Arkansas game was in-tense!
> 
> My bracket looks terrible, but my Hogs advance to play the winner of Oral Roberts vs. Florida next weekend! :yahoo:


Wow! If ORU beats Arkansas, my bracket is toast!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

#8 seed LSU Fighting Tigers against the #1 seed Michigan Wolverines about to tip off.

Haven't been able to watch many games - busy with scalping the lawns and orphaned kitten....

Did see Oral Roberts pull off the upset. I hope LSU will show up and play well tonight. GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Arkansas is hanging in there @Ware!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

3.1 seconds!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> 3.1 seconds!!!


Wow! :yahoo:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > 3.1 seconds!!!
> ...


Crazy. When is the last time Arkansas made the Elite 8?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


1995 - the year after they won the national championship. Too long.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That was too close. I think the line was Arkansas -11.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

You know what I remember about the championship game in 94'..... Bill Clinton in the crowd if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Actually, it was 1994 when Arkansas beat Tulsa (coached by Tubby Smith) in the Sweet Sixteen on their run to a NCAA championship! Man, I hated Arkansas back then...some things you don't forget! :lol: However, everybody in Tulsa loved Nolan!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


They lost to UCLA in the 1995 national championship game - so the last time the Razorbacks made it to the Elite 8 was 1995. :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> They lost to UCLA in the 1995 national championship game - so the last time the Razorbacks made it to the Elite 8 was 1995. :thumbup:


You are correct...I obviously can't read or need glasses. I thought you posted the last championship was in 1995. :lol:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

So@Ware, you think Arkansas has another come back in them? The beginning of this game was absolutely brutal!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> [email protected], you think Arkansas has another come back in them? The beginning of this game was absolutely brutal!


That's the way they've been doing it (double digit comebacks), but I think Baylor is too good. We really need some production from Moses Moody.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Baylor really controlled the last several minutes of that game. 
Not great for my bracket. i had Arkansas going to the finals.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Unless my math is wrong, looks like I'm sitting pretty in the challenge. Only person who has a chance to beat me is @g-man. If Gonzaga wins on Saturday it's all over, baby! Really hoping the TLF swag that @Ware mentioned is a brand new California Trimmers 5-blade high cut with the Honda engine!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The end of the Michigan game was painful to watch. They had so many opportunities to score.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

g-man said:


> The end of the Michigan game was painful to watch. They had so many opportunities to score.


That's a shame. You hate to see it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Baylor made short work of Houston.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> Baylor made short work of Houston.


Yeah that wasn't close. I think UCLA can hang with Gonzaga.


----------



## BU Bear (May 15, 2020)

I'm over the moon right now, I remember when I was a student at Baylor there was a decent chunk of our fan base calling for Scott Drew to be fired...and now we're in the big game.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Unbelievable finish. Wow.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

BU Bear said:


> I'm over the moon right now, I remember when I was a student at Baylor there was a decent chunk of our fan base calling for Scott Drew to be fired...and now we're in the big game.


He's better than the guy before him


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

&#128536;&#128076;


----------



## BU Bear (May 15, 2020)

bosox_5 said:


> BU Bear said:
> 
> 
> > I'm over the moon right now, I remember when I was a student at Baylor there was a decent chunk of our fan base calling for Scott Drew to be fired...and now we're in the big game.
> ...


True, but Bliss didn't set a very high bar morally or performance wise.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It will be tough to beat the performance we saw last night, but I'm anxious to see Baylor and Gonzaga go at it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Great season. Butler seems unstoppable.

While I enjoy the games and the single elimination, i don't like to see the business of "student athlete". I checked the price for Saturday finals game, $750/pp. Just knowing that the players don't get directly get any of it or tv money, is disappointing.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So for the record, Arkansas played Baylor closer than that a week ago. :lol:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Congrats to Jeff Junstrom! You beat @g-man by a point. :shock:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What? I think we need a recount. I picked the actual winner. 

As long as we beat @wardconnor , it is all good.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

I'll take it! Certainly didn't expect Baylor taking it to the Zags like that, it was rough to watch for Gonzaga.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

That was a pretty thorough whoopin. Even when Baylor left the door open for a few runs the zags couldn't really capitalize.

With the pandemic resulting in a 10 game shorter schedule than usual, I'm glad nobody gets to claim an "undefeated" season this year. It would've seemed cheap.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jeffjunstrom said:


> I'll take it! Certainly didn't expect Baylor taking it to the Zags like that, it was rough to watch for Gonzaga.


PM me your mailing info when you get a chance.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks, @Ware and everyone at TLF! See y'all next year.


----------

